# starscapes



## TexinGa (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm wondering about this. Is it a rip off? Would like to try it in my home first.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Here is a link where you can read some complaints and response. I have never heard of this before your post, so I have no interest one way or the other. But I would look very hard at this before I spent any money.

Ripoff Report | Starscapes | Complaint Review: 214394

Nomad


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I had to look it up myself.

How good are you are marketing? Because, how the economy is, I don't know how many customers you can get, and the start-up costs look high.

IMHO.

Of course, if this article is correct, then perhaps you can do it without an expensive kit? Ripoff Report | Starscapes | Complaint Review: 214394


----------

